# Einzelne Frame Fenster schließen



## SirBaros (28. Apr 2007)

Ich möchte gerne ein Fenster schließen aber ohne das das Programm beendet wird.
bei diesem befehl wird das ganze programm geschlossen ich will n ur das fenster schließen
Wie muss ich das machen!!

```
addWindowListener(new WindowAdapter(){
			public void windowClosing(WindowEvent e){
				System.exit(0);
			}
			});
```


----------



## The_S (29. Apr 2007)

deinFenster.setVisible(false);

oder

deinFenster.dispose();


----------



## kleiner_held (29. Apr 2007)

Unter Swing kann man auch auf den WindowListener ganz verzichten und einfach

```
myJFrame.setDefaultCloseOperation(WindowConstants.DISPOSE_ON_CLOSE);
```
schreiben.


----------

